# Mini rbs tips



## Blade master (20/8/16)

Hi all 

Got a kangertech tank with a mini rba need some tips please


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

I found this very useful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade master (21/8/16)

Thanx build my first 1 nice taste and clouds

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

